# Clavier PC avec mac mini



## ebensatis (4 Février 2005)

Ben alors ?! personne a encore utilisé un mac mini avec un clavier PC ?
Comment ca se passe avec les touches qui sont pas au meme endroit, la touche pomme et tout et tout ....


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Février 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors ?! personne a encore utilisé un mac mini avec un clavier PC ?
> Comment ca se passe avec les touches qui sont pas au meme endroit, la touche pomme et tout et tout ....



La touche windows fait office de touche pomme  c'est pas un mal je m'en suis jamais servi sur mon PC de cette touche


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Février 2005)

l'avantage du clavier apple c'est qu'il a deux ports USB (un pour la sourie, l'autre pour ce que tu veux  )


----------



## Pierrou (4 Février 2005)

Ouais et c'est pas du luxe, parce que les deux ports USB du mini, ça fait pas bien lourd je trouve


----------



## brome (5 Février 2005)

Ca sent le troll, ici, on dirait.


----------



## Pierrou (5 Février 2005)

Snif Snif  Ah ouais tiens


----------



## naas (5 Février 2005)

dites les jeunots, c'est un forum technique ici, alors les posts inutiles c'est ailleurs  merci


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et c'est pas du luxe, parce que les deux ports USB du mini, ça fait pas bien lourd je trouve



en meme temps, je n'ai que  2 port usb sur mon Ibook et....il est si rare que je m'en serve...a part pour mon apn...(ipod firewire,dd externe firewire,imprimante wifi,souris bluetooth,modem wifi....)

oui, avec un clavier Pc, tu ne devrais pas avoir plus de probleme que ca...cependant a 29¤
et pour le confort du clavier apple (quand je parle de confort je pense au plaisir d'avoir les bonnes touches aux bons endroits) j'hesiterai pas...(59¤ en bluetooth...)

Alors, apres si tu as deja un clavier et prefere economiser le moindre ¤ tu pourras t'en servir (avec donc, un petit temps d'adaptation pour reperer les touches mais bon....)
mais je te conseillerai plutot d'en acheter un apple donc.....(autant la souris pc est plus agreable grace a ces 3 boutons autant le clavier...)


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en meme temps, je n'ai que  2 port usb sur mon Ibook et....il est si rare que je m'en serve...a part pour mon apn...(ipod firewire,dd externe firewire,imprimante wifi,souris bluetooth,modem wifi....)


certes, mais tu as déjà un clavier sur l'iBook 
et s'il n'as pas prévu le wifi et le bluetooth dans mini
alors là, le clavier apple devient franchement intéressant

enfin je ne permettrais pas de troller sur la souris apple, perso je l'utilise tout le temps, sauf pour Diablo2 où j'utilise une souris M$


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> certes, mais tu as déjà un clavier sur l'iBook
> et s'il n'as pas prévu le wifi et le bluetooth dans mini
> alors là, le clavier apple devient franchement intéressant
> 
> enfin je ne permettrais pas de troller sur la souris apple, perso je l'utilise tout le temps, sauf pour Diablo2 où j'utilise une souris M$



oui, c'est vrai....d'ailleurs j'oubliais que lorsque mon isight est connecte je branche mon iopd en usb...
de toute facon il est sur que le clavier apple simplifie les choses avec le mini...d'ailleur il devrait etre fournit avec....

concernant la souris....je fais exactement comme toi, toujours en apple sauf lorsque je lance Game Ranger......mais là on derive....


----------



## Manuko (9 Février 2005)

Pour les PC user à clavier non-Apple:

Si Caps lock est enclenché, la touche '2' de gauche (hors pavé numérique) ça donne quoi ?
Est-ce que l'on à un É majuscule accentué, ou alors autre chose.

En clair, est-ce qu'il est simple de faire majuscules accentuées avec un Mac mini ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

Manuko a dit:
			
		

> Pour les PC user à clavier non-Apple:
> 
> Si Caps lock est enclenché, la touche '2' de gauche (hors pavé numérique) ça donne quoi ?
> Est-ce que l'on à un É majuscule accentué, ou alors autre chose.
> ...



bonne question...mais il faudrait un clavier pc pour te repondre.......
je croyais qu'on ne mettait pas d'accent sur une majuscule.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je croyais qu'on ne mettait pas d'accent sur une majuscule.....


Sur mac et en PAO, si !


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Sur mac et en PAO, si !



ben...ok...je ne vois pas trop l'interet mais.....la P.A.O. c'est pas trop mon domaine.... :mouais:


----------



## Manuko (10 Février 2005)

Oh, mes courriers, mes mails, etc., c'est pas de la PAO.

Les majuscules accentuées, c'est quand on peu, ça évite les ambiguïtés du style :
UN POLICIER TUE, ou le fameux CAFE DES CONGRES.

Pour intervertir alt & fenêtre, et retrouvé une disposition "à la Mac" (touches mortes) il existe un freeware : DoubleCommand.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Bonjour 

Je me suis acheter un Mac mini recement avec un clavier mac et je ne parviens pas a trouver comment fair ele caractere ~ 
Pourriez vous m'eclairer s'il vous plait ?


----------



## heliotrope (14 Février 2005)

salut, 


il suffit de faire alt + n
sinon pour connaitre les combinaisons de touche tu peux utiliser le visualiseur de clavier 
dans les preferences systemes/international/menu de saisie: tu coches à la suite de la langue utilisée "visualieur clavier" et afficher le menu saisie dans la barre des menus 
ainsi quand tu cherches une combinaison de touches il te suffit en cliquant sur l'icone dans la barre des menus, selectionner visualiseur et d'appuyer  sur les touches spéciales (alt ou ctrl par exemple) pour en connaitre les effets


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Février 2005)

Manuko a dit:
			
		

> Pour les PC user à clavier non-Apple:
> 
> Si Caps lock est enclenché, la touche '2' de gauche (hors pavé numérique) ça donne quoi ?
> Est-ce que l'on à un É majuscule accentué, ou alors autre chose.
> ...



Oui le comportement est le même qu'avec un clavier Mac. Par contre il faut absolument trouver une solution simple pour remapper les claviers, pour changer la position de certaines touches. Voici la solution pour les bidouilleurs : http://www.sterpin.net/personnalisationclavier.htm

'+


----------



## kraken (25 Mars 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mon mac mini, et j'y ai branché un clavier standard ps2 via adaptateur ps2->usb..

comme ça me saoul de pas avoir les mêmes touches quand je tappe que ce qui est sur le clavier, j'ai refait un layout complet pour clavier français ps2 standard..
tout y est, en tout cas, tout ce qui est indiqué sur les touches du clavier..

je conseil d'utiliser doublecommand pour inverser les touches windows et alt, et ce retrouver avec la même disposition que sur un clavier mac  : OPTION > POMME > ESPACE

par contre du coup ça inverse aussi Alt Gr sur le clavier pc, donc tous les caractères Alt Gr devront être entrés avec la touche windows (windows-à pour avoir @ par exemple).

il y a 2 versions dans le zip : une version xml et une version ancien format rsrc.
il faut mettre l'un des 2 dans le répertoire ~/Library/Keyboard Layouts et relancer une session osx.
Puis aller dans International, et dans la liste il y a Français PC, il faut le cocher, puis le choisir ensuite dans la barre de menu en haut à droite (en cliquant sur le drapeau français).

voilà, j'espère que ça vous sera aussi util qu'à moi


----------



## Gallenza (1 Avril 2005)

Pour ceux qui ont reçu un macmini, Apple ne livre vraiment pas de mappage de clavier PC??
Dans ce cas c'est à la limite de la publicité mensongère : "vous pouvez récupérer votre ancien clavier"...mais on vous dis pas que ça marchera pas correctement!!!!!

J'aimerais vraiment savoir ce qu'il en est réellement, car j'aimerais acheter un macmini à ma mère et lui adapter dessus un clavier azerty/arabe PC.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

kraken a dit:
			
		

> il y a 2 versions dans le zip : une version xml


Toi, ou toi, je t'aime :love:
Depuis le temps que je me cassais les couilles à remapper toutes les touches une par une avec Ukulele parce que je n'avais pas trouvé de version XML de la config clavier, ça fait bien plaisir de tomber sur ce fichier, meme s'il n'est pas parfait (mais au moins celui-ci je pourrait le modifier)


----------



## Kerri (2 Avril 2005)

très stupide mais perso je love les claviers natural de microsoft; sur un mac il marcherait? :??:
et les claviers pc ayant un hub usb intégré, ils sont reconnus sur mac? (sur linux le modèle microsoft qui les a ne permet pas de s'en servir  ) et les claviers avec le lecteur d'empreinte digital, il y a des logiciels pour les utiliser sur mac?

je sais: j'aime les claviers bizzaroïde mais bon, vu qu'ils se vendent je dois pas être le seul


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

Le hub usb je pense qu'il fonctionnera puisque les claviers Apple font aussi hub USB, par contre pour le lecteur d'empreintes je ne sais pas, le mieux est de demander directement à micro$oft.


----------



## Kerri (2 Avril 2005)

ok, et les claviers de type "natural" (avec 2 bvlocs de touches séparés pour les mains) sont bien reconnus par macos, pas de problème la dessus non plus?


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> ok, et les claviers de type "natural" (avec 2 bvlocs de touches séparés pour les mains) sont bien reconnus par macos, pas de problème la dessus non plus?


 Je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait un problème, c'est un clavier tout bête avec un écart entre certaines touches, c'est tout. Pour le système il n'est pas différent d'un clavier classique.


----------



## kraken (3 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Toi, ou toi, je t'aime :love:
> Depuis le temps que je me cassais les couilles à remapper toutes les touches une par une avec Ukulele parce que je n'avais pas trouvé de version XML de la config clavier, ça fait bien plaisir de tomber sur ce fichier, meme s'il n'est pas parfait (mais au moins celui-ci je pourrait le modifier)



qu'est-ce qu'il manque comme touche ?? sur mon clavier toutes les symboles de toutes les touches on été mappées !!


----------



## CHAUCRIN (4 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ami qui , sur mes conseils ,a swiché pour un mac mini ,mais impossible de trouver sur son clavier "Logitech bluetooth " le caractère "@".Merci de m'indiquer la solution ,probablement toute ...bête


----------



## fredtravers (4 Avril 2005)

un clavier apple ça coute bien dans les 30 euros ttc ....  et en plus il est trés beau ...
non, 29 euros ttc .... pourquoi dépenser moins ?


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> un clavier apple ça coute bien dans les 30 euros ttc ....  et en plus il est trés beau ...
> non, 29 euros ttc .... pourquoi dépenser moins ?


c'est pas la question  la question est ou est le signe @ ?
essaie la touche à gauche du 1 ou alors le signe habituel sous pc


----------



## CHAUCRIN (4 Avril 2005)

Merci , je transmets


----------



## kraken (5 Avril 2005)

CHAUCRIN a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un ami qui , sur mes conseils ,a swiché pour un mac mini ,mais impossible de trouver sur son clavier "Logitech bluetooth " le caractère "@".Merci de m'indiquer la solution ,probablement toute ...bête



Bon ça sert à quoi que je me casse le $$$ ??

je viens de mettre le driver pour clavier de pc français sur ce topic du forum   

donc il faut prendre ce fichier zip et mettre le fichier.keylayout qu'il y a dedans, dans le répertoire "Bibliothèque/Keyboard Layouts" de votre utilisateur.

Ensuite, vous redemarrez, et dans Préférences Système, vous allez dans international, et vous cochez le clavier "français pc" (en plus de français tout court).
Par la suite, vous pourrez passer d'un clavier pc à un clavier mac en choisissant français ou "français pc" dans la barre de menu, juste à côté du volume du mac et de l'heure.

Pour plus d'infos sur l'utilisation, voir mon post précédent  ici

PS : CA MARCHE AVEC TOUS LES CLAVIERS PC (USB, PS2, din.. quelque soit la marque). Sauf pour les touches non standards (touche internet, volume..).


----------



## CHAUCRIN (5 Avril 2005)

bonjour,

mon impatience  , ou ma méconnaissance , peut-être les deux ne m'ont pas permis de decouvrir la réponse initiale.

Merci et continue de te casser....


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Avril 2005)

kraken a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'il manque comme touche ?? sur mon clavier toutes les symboles de toutes les touches on été mappées !!


J'ai envie d'un mappage des touches qui corresponde au clavier PC mais sans en reprendre les inconvénients (le @ planqué, la touche ver. Maj qui ne permet pas de sélectionner le Ç, le É, le À...).
C'est pour ça que je l'ai modifié pour mon usage (et pour rajouter d'autres symboles qui peuvent servir sous la touche Ctrl, le forum ne permet malheureusement pas de les afficher).


PS : pas la peine de s'énerver , de plus une fermeture de session suffit, inutile de redémarrer.


----------



## Kerri (5 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> un clavier apple ça coute bien dans les 30 euros ttc ....  et en plus il est trés beau ...
> non, 29 euros ttc .... pourquoi dépenser moins ?


divers:
j'aime les claviers sans fils
j'aime les claviers natural
j'ai déja un clavier plus chers que 30¤ avec un confort d'utilisation parfait (microsoft wireless natural multimedia keyboard)

et d'autres personnes peuvent avoir d'autres raisons

sinon un truc tout bête: parfois les fabricants mettent un cd pour macos, est-ce qu'il mappe toutes les touches pour le mac, ou est-ce qu'il active juste les touches supplémentaires (volume,...)


----------



## kraken (6 Avril 2005)

CHAUCRIN a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> mon impatience  , ou ma méconnaissance , peut-être les deux ne m'ont pas permis de decouvrir la réponse initiale.
> 
> Merci et continue de te casser....



en attendant j'ai passé uné demi journée pour trouver la méthode et tout faire comme il faut, c'est sur que c'est plus facile de poser la question sur le forum sans se poser de questions.


----------



## CHAUCRIN (6 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Jolie réponse...


----------



## wysebaba (14 Avril 2005)

Hello, 

J'ai bien lu ce qu'a fait Kraken en installant un fichier .keylayout qu'il a eu la patience de mapper auparavant. 
Ayant le même problème, j'aimerais y apporter la même solution, mais impossible de télécharger son fichier zippé. 
Suis-je un gros mauvais ou n'ai-je tout simplement pas les bons droits ?
Que dois-je faire, if you please ? (désolé, mais je n'ai pas l'habitude des forums)

Merci


----------



## kraken (15 Avril 2005)

Moi, dans safari, je click sur le lien du .zip, il se télécharge et s'ouvre tout de suite , et j'ai le fichier .keylayout que je glisse dans

répertoire personnel > répertoire Bibliothèque > répertoire Keyboard Layouts.

donc

"~/Library/Keyboard Layouts"

apres reboot, il y a un nouveau clavier dans les options internationales de configuration système.

Tout comme expliqué dans le message précédent, on peut pas faire plus simple, et je viens de le refaire depuis le fichier attaché de ce topic du forum, ça marche très bien.


----------



## Julienma7 (22 Août 2005)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> ...
> j'ai déja un clavier plus chers que 30¤ avec un confort d'utilisation parfait (microsoft wireless natural multimedia keyboard)


 
Bonjour,

Petite question, j'ai également ce clavier avec la souris qui va avec et j'hésite à me lancer sur Mac... J'opterais pour le Mac-mini mais je voulais savoir si le module Bluetooth ou/et le module airport (intégrés dans le Mac-mini) étaient compatibles avec ce clavier. Donc est-ce que je peux me passer de la base réceptrice du pack microsoft pour naviguer sur mon Mac-mini. Ce qui m'économiserait l'achat d'un switch...


----------



## kraken (23 Août 2005)

Julienma7 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Petite question, j'ai également ce clavier avec la souris qui va avec et j'hésite à me lancer sur Mac... J'opterais pour le Mac-mini mais je voulais savoir si le module Bluetooth ou/et le module airport (intégrés dans le Mac-mini) étaient compatibles avec ce clavier. Donc est-ce que je peux me passer de la base réceptrice du pack microsoft pour naviguer sur mon Mac-mini. Ce qui m'économiserait l'achat d'un switch...




il faudra prendre l'option bluetooth sur le mac mini ou acheter le dongle bluetooth dlink (il marche sur mac). Le bluetooth fonctionnant sur le meme principe que l'usb pour les claviers, ca devrait marcher sans soucis. Seulement, certainnes touches ne seront pas actives, il faudrait pour ça les rajouter dans mon fichier de keymap plus haut avec les logiciels adequats (c'est unpeu subtile alors je vais pas détaillé sur ce message).

--
Je ne comprends pas pour ceux qui ont le pb du zip car j'ai encore essayé et je n'ai pas de soucis avec son contenu, je ne sais pas quoi dire de plus que mon explication précédente


----------



## Julienma7 (23 Août 2005)

L'option bluetooth sur le Mac-Mini n'en est plus une si jamais ! Merci pour la réponse !


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

:modo: Le bluetooth et l'airport sont de série sur les MacMini


----------



## Pink (11 Septembre 2005)

Merci kraken, ça m'évite une scene de ménage  Ma femme peut utiliser son ancien clavier pc sur son macmini


----------



## NightWalker (11 Septembre 2005)

Pink a dit:
			
		

> Merci kraken, ça m'évite une scene de ménage  Ma femme peut utiliser son ancien clavier pc sur son macmini


Bienvenue 

Fais juste attention, les touches ne sont pas disposées de la même manière entre un clavier PC et clavier Mac... mais ce n'est pas insurmontable non plus...


----------



## lamidenis (4 Octobre 2005)

Salut ! 

J'ai un tout petit problème avec le clavier de mon mini. Vraiment tout petit, mais si quelqu'un peut m'aider à le résoudre, pourquoi pas ? 

J'ai acheté le clavier filaire Apple (celui de base, mais y en a-t-il d'autres d'ailleurs) et UNE touche ne correspond pas à ce qui est écrit dessus : 
C'est en bas à droite, la 2ème en partant de la droite. Celle qui normalement devrait afficher un point quand on tape dessus. Moi, au lieu du POINT, il me sort une VIRGULE ! 

Y a-t-il moyen de configurer la touche pour qu'elle fasse un point ?!

Merci d'avance

A+


----------



## NightWalker (4 Octobre 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> J'ai un tout petit problème avec le clavier de mon mini. Vraiment tout petit, mais si quelqu'un peut m'aider à le résoudre, pourquoi pas ?
> 
> ...



Non c'est normal... tu parles bien de la touche "." qui se trouve dans la partie des touches numériques... En fait, sur Mac quand tu choisi la langue française, le clavier est adapté aussi en fonction de... et comme en France on écrit plutôt 1,20¤ ...  D'ailleurs c'est marqué virgule sur la touche...  Il y a une possibilité pour qu'elle affiche "." au lieu de "," mais je ne me souviens plus... je suis sur un HP au travail...


----------



## lamidenis (4 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une possibilité pour qu'elle affiche "." au lieu de "," mais je ne me souviens plus... je suis sur un HP au travail...



Merci ça m'aide beaucoup 
Non, merci pour l'explication, je comprends mieux. Si maintenant tu pouvais te rappeler la manip à faire, je serai ton esclave :rateau:


----------



## meldon (4 Octobre 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Merci ça m'aide beaucoup
> Non, merci pour l'explication, je comprends mieux. Si maintenant tu pouvais te rappeler la manip à faire, je serai ton esclave :rateau:



Tu devrais trouver la solution ici  (humm, un esclave, qui n'en rêverais pas... hihi)

Edit: tiens là aussi  Ca tracasse bien des gens ces histoires de points


----------



## NightWalker (4 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais trouver la solution ici  (humm, un esclave, qui n'en rêverais pas... hihi)
> 
> Edit: tiens là aussi  Ca tracasse bien des gens ces histoires de points


Non mais comment elle se le récupère... :love: :love: :love:

Remarque, tu serais mieux avec la belle Meldon qu'avec moi...


----------



## meldon (4 Octobre 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à NightWalker



Dommage.  Meu bon moi je veux bien plusieurs esclaves (des fois ils ont du mal à assurer leur _service_, c'est pas endurant un homme :rose: )


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Octobre 2005)

comment ça pas endurant, dsl mais si


----------



## meldon (4 Octobre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> comment ça pas endurant, dsl mais si



Moins _endurant _qu'une femme.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Moins _endurant _qu'une femme.


pfffff... :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Octobre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Moins _endurant _qu'une femme.



Ca pourrais être vexant, mais en fait non, c'est un peut vrai


----------



## lamidenis (8 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ca pourrais être vexant, mais en fait non, c'est un peut vrai



Cool ton image de Twilight Princess 
J'aime beaucoup aussi ton surnom :love: (Moby Dick, un de tes romans préférés ?)

A+


----------



## fadem (16 Décembre 2005)

kraken a dit:
			
		

> Moi, dans safari, je click sur le lien du .zip, il se télécharge et s'ouvre tout de suite , et j'ai le fichier .keylayout que je glisse dans
> 
> répertoire personnel > répertoire Bibliothèque > répertoire Keyboard Layouts.
> 
> ...


Je suis novice sous mac et je ne peux pas copier le fichier dans le dossier. Visiblement, je n'ai pas les autorisations (un comble quand même). Comment faire pour modifier cela ?

Ok bon ben j'ai trouvé... J'essayais de le placer dans le dossier système. Et non dans mon dossier.


----------



## Kilian2 (17 Décembre 2005)

Ou sinon connecte toi en root, le super utilisateur. (il faut l'activer dans l'utilitaire NET Info)


----------



## fadem (17 Décembre 2005)

Bon moi qui souhaitais ne plus m'arracher les cheveux avec mac, c'est raté. Je souhaite mapper mon clavier PC logitech et je ne parviens pas à ouvrir Resedit. Le système essaie de lancer Classic9 et n'y arrive pas. Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution ? 

Je suis sous OS X 10.4.3


----------



## fadem (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonne nouvelle ! En fait j'avais déjà téléchargé le pilote de mon clavier logitech pour Mac OSX mais je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait le cocher dans Pref Système>International>Menu saisie. Et donc mainetant, tout fonctionne ! Enfin pas vraiment tout... Il y a deux touches dont je me servais très souvent qui ne fonctionnent plus : c'est la touche retour au début de la ligne (une flèche diagonale pointant vers le haut sur mon clavier) et la touche Fin, pour aller à la fin d'une ligne. Dommage....


----------



## mfay (18 Décembre 2005)

kraken a dit:
			
		

> je conseil d'utiliser doublecommand pour inverser les touches windows et alt, et ce retrouver avec la même disposition que sur un clavier mac  : OPTION > POMME > ESPACE



Plutôt que d'utiliser DoubleCommand, il y a une solution hyper-simple :
Tableau de bord "Clavier et Souris"
Onglet "Clavier"
Bouton "Touches de Modification"

Et la vous pouvez intervertir comme vous voulez COMMANDE, OPTION, CONTROLE, MAJUSCULE.

C'est déjà dans Tiger, pas la peine de prendre un logiciel en plus.


----------



## kraken (19 Décembre 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà dans Tiger, pas la peine de prendre un logiciel en plus.



Ca c'est bien cool !
Tiger n'existait pas encore à l'époque de mon message..


----------



## kraken (19 Décembre 2005)

fadem a dit:
			
		

> Il y a deux touches dont je me servais très souvent qui ne fonctionnent plus : c'est la touche retour au début de la ligne (une flèche diagonale pointant vers le haut sur mon clavier) et la touche Fin, pour aller à la fin d'une ligne. Dommage....



Sur mac ces touches ne fonctionnent pas de la même manière..
J'ai pas mon mac sous la main et je me souviens plus trop mais je crois que c'est un truc genre Pomme-Flèche gauche ou droite pour aller au début/fin d'une ligne.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

mal il n'est pas facile de s'y retouver. Bon courage


----------



## Das Art (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je remonte ce topic un peu vieux, mais je viens moi même de faire l'aquisition d'un mac mini et j'ai un clavier logitech PC (plat comme un clavier de portable) dont je ne souhaiterais pas me séparer.

Par contre, je souhaiterais pouvoir utiliser les majuscules accentuées et après avoir ouvert le fichier de Kraken pour le modifier, j'avoue être un peu perdu pour le modifier.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner quelques infos pour pouvoir le faire...

Merci par avance.


----------



## Linoups (26 Septembre 2006)

Salut,
j'ai aussi fait l'acquisition d'un Mini (pendant l'Apple Expo) et venant du monde PC je n'avait pas de clavier Mac. Je trouve un peu décevant que la pub affichée sur le carton même du Mini laisse entendre que l'on peut utiliser son clavier PC alors qu'il y a comme un léger oubli: le mappage n'est pas bon. :hein:
Anniversaire oblige, je vais bientôt recevoir un ensemble Wireless Logitech pour Mac. Si seulement j'avais pu voir ce poste avant j'aurai pu avoir plus de choix et éviter de mémoriser un nouveau clavier.
Enfin, désolé Das Art mais je n'ai pas la réponse. Par contre ma petite plainte va me permettre de suivre ce topic


----------



## Kir Kanos (5 Octobre 2006)

je viens te trouver ce topic super int&#233;ressant et je me suis empress&#233; de tester le layout pour clavier pc

tout a l'air de fonctionner correctement sauf la touche tout en haut &#224; droite (l'esp&#232;ce de petit 2)
&#224; la place &#231;a m'affiche < et &#224; la place de < il y a 2

quelle application je pourrais utiliser afin de modifier ces touches ?


----------



## AnthonyMUSCAT (13 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour 
Je vien d'acheté un clavier PC en pensant que les touches tells " @ - _ ! " serai en place avec le driver donné avec le clavier mais malheureusement quand je tape " ! " sur mon clavier PC ca me sort un " = " ... il y a t il une solution pour avoir les vrai touches du clavier PC ?
 merci de votre attention


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Manuko a dit:


> Pour les PC user à clavier non-Apple:
> 
> Si Caps lock est enclenché, la touche '2' de gauche (hors pavé numérique) ça donne quoi ?
> Est-ce que l'on à un É majuscule accentué, ou alors autre chose.
> ...





je viens de résoudre ce problème à l'instant, dans les preferences du clavier :
PREFERENCE SYSTEME > INTERNATIONAL > MENU SAISIE > il faut cocher la case "français" là où apparait le drapeaux.

le probleme venait du fait que français numerique était coché uniquement. donc dès que je faisais CAPS LOCK ou MAJ en cliquant sur le "é", j'obtenais un "2", maintenant on obtiens bien le "É".

Merci encore à" infofiltrage" qui m'a mis sur la voie.


----------



## netrunner92 (18 Avril 2008)

Un grand merci à kraken, j'ai failli pleurer en testant mon natural keyboard sur mon swtich2 Belkin. 
Le but étant de partager clavier/souris/ecran de mon PC avec mon mac mini, je me voyais mal devoir réapprendre les touches...


----------



## gignacdu11 (24 Février 2012)

kraken a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon mac mini, et j'y ai branché un clavier standard ps2 via adaptateur ps2->usb..
> 
> comme ça me saoul de pas avoir les mêmes touches quand je tappe que ce qui est sur le clavier, j'ai refait un layout complet pour clavier français ps2 standard..
> tout y est, en tout cas, tout ce qui est indiqué sur les touches du clavier..
> ...



Voici la vidéo explicative ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hV1SOk0WVg Abonnez vous au passage


----------



## Battant (14 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ensemble clavier souris pc bluetooth logitech mx 5500 et je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'avoir la disposition clavier pc sur mac par exemple le \ en faisant alt gr > ou plutôt pouvoir utiliser cette touche à trois fonction disponible sur windows mais mal reconnu sur mac

Je suis sur mac os 10.8.2. J'avais vu qu'on pouvais changer le type de clavier dans le panneau de préférence clavier mais hélas je ne trouve plus le bouton Pourquoi.

Merci pour votre aide

Salutations

Battant


----------



## fraisouil (17 Décembre 2012)

J'ai un Mac Mini et un clavier PC et souris Logitech sans fil depuis des années sous G4. Aucun problème sauf qu'avec les 3 signes sur les touches ce n'est pas évident. Sauf à avoir en permanence dans la barre des menus le très bon logiciel "PopChar".
En ce qui concerne les majuscules accentuées, impérativement il faut qu'elles le soient (voyez Antidote). Lisez un journal, revue, elles le sont.


----------



## tonyker (10 Septembre 2016)

Salut, il est passé ou le lien  de KRAKEN ??


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2016)

tonyker a dit:


> Salut, il est passé ou le lien de KRAKEN ??


Celui de la réponse #31 ?

Si oui, le message date de 2005 et nul doute que l'hébergeur qu'il a utilisé est passé à la trappe.


----------



## kaos (11 Septembre 2016)

C'est clair qu'au prix ou sont les clavier Apple 
Les  studios et agences sont d'ailleur tous passés sur du compatible Chinois 

C'est ça que tu voulais Tonyker ? http://www.quesaco.org/keylayout-adapter-un-clavier-PC-a-MacOsX
http://www.quesaco.org/keylayout-adapter-un-clavier-PC-a-MacOsX
le(a) DEV de _coconutBattery _ proposait me semble t il un logiciel permettant la correspondance des touches pour ce genre d'utilisation.


----------

